#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Τράπεζα Αττικής: Προσφορές στα μέλη του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, αλλά όχι σ' όλα!

## Xάρης

Το ασφαλιστικό ταμείο των μηχανικών ΠΕ, το ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, είναι βασικός μέτοχος της μοναδικής πλέον ιδιωτικής τράπεζας της Ελλάδας, της Τράπεζας Αττικής. Οι υπόλοιπες έχουν κύριους μετόχους το ΤΧΣ, δηλαδή το δημόσιο!

Θεωρώ αυτονόητο η τράπεζά ΜΑΣ να προσφέρει στα μέλη του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ορισμένες επιπλέον παροχές σε σχέση με τους λοιπούς πελάτες της.
Και όντως προσφέρει μόνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί όχι σε όλα τα μέλη του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Π.χ. προσφέρει έναν λογαριασμό μισθοδοσίας με επιτόκιο 4,10% (!!!) για μέσο εξαμηνιαίο υπόλοιπο έως ¤5.000. Ο λογαριασμός αυτός απευθύνεται *μόνο* σε μισθωτούς και συνταξιούχους μηχανικούς, ακόμα και σε μη μηχανικούς, εργαζόμενους στο ETAA. Γιατί;
Γιατί όχι και στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και στους ανέργους κι όλα τα μέλη του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ;
Γιατί αυτός ο διαχωρισμός σε μισθωτούς/συνταξιούχους από τη μια και τους υπόλοιπους απ' την άλλη;
Εμείς οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες δεν πληρώνουμε εισφορές; Δεν είμαστε μέτοχοι του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και κατ' επέκταση της Τράπεζας Αττικής;

Θεωρώ ότι μια από τις μέριμνες της διοίκησης του ΤΕΕ που θα προκύψουν από τις προσεχείς εκλογές της 24ης Νοεμβρίου 2013 θα πρέπει να είναι να πάψουν αυτές οι διακρίσεις κατά των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών.

----------

